# The Most Beautiful Metro Stations In The World



## MrFSS (Nov 6, 2014)

Under-ground metro stations are associated with rats, garbage, noise and filth, not architecture. However, there are a few metro stations in the world that go against the grain, standing out as excellent examples of the beautiful architecture and interiors that can be created in underground spaces.

*LINK*


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty telling that the only one on that list in the US isn't even being used anymore. Though I do think some of the DC Metro stations

probably rival some of those on that list.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2014)

I find it very ironic that one of those listed is City Hall in NYC. Hasn't that not been used for years? :huh:


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 6, 2014)

U.S. transit systems are generally capital-starved and subject to criticism from anti-transit zealots for every "unnecessary" dollar spent on stations. There was a row in Atlanta, for example, when MARTA rail opened because some people thought too much money had been spent on the stations -- which most people would say are utilitarian.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 6, 2014)

I like some of the ones on LA Red Line - like Hollywood Blvd with the movie motif.


----------



## TVRM610 (Nov 6, 2014)

City of Miami said:


> I like some of the ones on LA Red Line - like Hollywood Blvd with the movie motif.


Agreed... the ceiling is all film reels. I can't remember specifically but some of the other stops have some pretty cool art too.

Several of the NYC subways have some cool stations... even the simple 50th Street station served by the 1 line has an alice in wonderland mosaic that is really cool.


----------



## tp49 (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't take an article seriously when it puts The Bund sightseeing tunnel at #6 especially considering it's not a metro station. It's a kitschy tourist trap. I only went because a relative who visited me in Shanghai wanted to take it.


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow, they've clearly cleaned the Tunel station in Istanbul (which is a funicular, actually, not a subway) since I rode it in 1996.


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 13, 2014)

Montreal metro stations tend to offer some unique artistic aspects.


----------



## neroden (Nov 29, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> I find it very ironic that one of those listed is City Hall in NYC. Hasn't that not been used for years? :huh:


Decades, actually. It's not a practical station due to the tight loop -- creates big gaps between platform and car.

The best thing to do would be to put up a fence on the platform edge, and convert it to a museum. This was proposed but not done.


----------

